
Universal Paperclips - fctorial
https://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/index2.html
======
smoyer
It took several days but once I realized that the simulation wasn't confined
to earth, it ended as I expected. Kind of a sci-fi, dystopian simulations (but
I won't spoil all the fun in the middle).

